# Bacterial disease



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

For the last 3 weeks Peanut has had diarrhea and a little bit of fever. She is still her usual bouncy self, eats normally etc, although she has vomited a few times.

She was given antibiotics but they haven't worked.

We took three days of poo samples as they thought it could be some nasty parasites and the results were negative.

Today the vet called to say that tomorrow we will have confirmation from the lab but that it is probably a bacteria called Yersenia enterocolitica. 

I cannot find much info on google. Dos anyone know about this bug?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, sorry Peanut is poorly 
All I know is that it's normally caused by eating raw/under cooked meat and that it is transferable to humans, through the doggy poo. The vet will most likely change the type of antibiotics once the diagnosis is confirmed.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a self limiting bacterium, so it does settle itself eventually but there are specific antibiotics used now to help get rid and prevent spread. 

Symptoms in humans can be appendicitis symptoms, bloody faeces, joint pain.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know anything about it, but get well soon Peanut


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Peanut. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Get well soon Peanut.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope she gets better real soon! Kisses from her clone  Stela


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks to everybody. The vet didn't call today so we don't know anymore.

Hopefully on Monday we can start the treatment.

I'm not giving her many kisses now


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

A quick update, Peanut is ok and she hasn't needed any treatment as it is a self limited one, so she is clean 

The vet told me that it is the second time in her career that she has seen this in a dog, the first one only a couple of months ago. It is a bacteria that affects mainly farm animals, mainly pigs.

I have done a lot of thinking and I am 99% sure that what caused her to be sick we're pig ears. She became ill a few days after giving them to her for the first time. The veg believes that's the answer too...

So, all the packs of pig ears are in the bin. She can have cow ears and we shall see, but no more pig food unless it is my precious iberico Spanish ham that I consume too and it is no harm for anybody.

I just wanted to share this with you.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great news on peanut - you can get rabbits ears too - they are like big puffed up quavers! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad peanut is fine, that is interesting about the pigs ears, I guess whatever process they go through should get rid of any nasties but I guess you can never be sure, do you know where they came from? (as in originally, not which store), I stopped giving Dudley pigs ears anyway as it took too long for him to stop crying and hiding them before finally chewing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Glad peanut is fine, that is interesting about the pigs ears, I guess whatever process they go through should get rid of any nasties but I guess you can never be sure, do you know where they came from? (as in originally, not which store), I stopped giving Dudley pigs ears anyway as it took too long for him to stop crying and hiding them before finally chewing!


Haha Dudley!! The stress a pigs ear can cause eh?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Glad peanut is fine, that is interesting about the pigs ears, I guess whatever process they go through should get rid of any nasties but I guess you can never be sure, do you know where they came from? (as in originally, not which store), I stopped giving Dudley pigs ears anyway as it took too long for him to stop crying and hiding them before finally chewing!


my reason for not giving them to Lola too!! it was soooooo annoying


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> my reason for not giving them to Lola too!! it was soooooo annoying


And mine for not giving them to Max!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Chicken feet are a much better option for us!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Do yours cry when they want to hide their precious possessions?

Peanut is inconsolable


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes cry, searching all over for a suitable hiding place. Absolute turmoil. Then when a nice spot is found amongst the nice cushions on the sofa and mummy moves it, there is even more crying when it can't be found later by the burier. 

Thankfully with chicken feet, they just eat them and be done with it.


----------

